# Scientific Atlanta Webstar DPC 2100 cable modem - configuration?



## Adrian4 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a Scientific Atlanta Webstar DPC 2100 cable modem and I would like to change the configuration of it from a NAT to a bridge. The problem is I don't know how to access the configuration screen.

Thanks inadvance.

Adrian


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

If you're asking how to access the diagnostic page of the modem, I believe SA uses http://192.168.100.1


----------



## Adrian4 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply heyimjason. I actually foundout about 
http://192.168.100.1 but I need to know how to change the configuration of the modem.


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

I haven't fooled around with that in a while.. I think the setting may be in your modem, but without the ability to see and browse through the config page, I couldn't say.

I know if you go to your network connections, you can right click and choose "bridge connections," but I don't think that's the same thing you're looking for. I'll look more into this after a little sleep and see what I can come up with. I'm intrigued now.


----------

